# Help with hops



## rossbaker (1/8/13)

Hi guys, 

I'm about to put my third brew on. It's another Black Rock Golden Ale, but I wanted to up the hops this time. I have 25g of cascade and 25g of citra pellets to play with. I'm after more hop aroma (previous brew used a POR teabag steeped and added before pitching, and a cascade teabag dry hopped after fermentation), and a refreshing but not overpowering bitterness. Should I dry hop the lot?


----------



## Yob (1/8/13)

Go half of each pack.. Also, stay clear of the t-bag hops, overpriced and not at all worth it


----------



## Scottye (1/8/13)

Or just the 25g of Cascade. Doesn't hurt in the beginning to get a feel for what an individual hop brings to a brew and Cascade is a proven performer.
Either way the difference in the end result will leave you gobsmacked.


----------



## Alex.Tas (3/8/13)

I was under the impression that por was primarily a buttering hop? Shouldn't matter, but may not be an ideal choice given when you added it. Cluster may be a good alternative


----------



## manticle (3/8/13)

Good on toast.


----------

